# Michelle Brent, IFBB Pro! Congratulations!



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2012)

If you're a fan of the sport then Michelle Brent is a name familiar to you! Some of the very best biceps in bodybuilding and the best cookies available at Expos!







*Michelle Brent, IFBB Pro!* 

Has a nice ring to it.  Congratulations to Michelle and Bill!

Some pics from teh Interwebz.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 7, 2012)

Michelle is truly one of the sweetest people backstage I've ever met and on the most dedicated BB athletes in the sport!

Congrats on that Pro Card!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

So very excited for her.  She is very deserving of her Pro card!  Congrats Michelle!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2012)

And cookies! Don't forget the COOKIES!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2012)

Here's a shot of Michelle Brent from Team Universe. 






*Michelle Brent's Competition Record*

1988

Los Angeles Championships - NPC, MiddleWeight, 2nd

1989

USA Championships - NPC, MiddleWeight, 3rd

1990

Nationals - NPC, MiddleWeight, 4th

1991

North American Championships - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 2nd

1992

Nationals - NPC, MiddleWeight, 9th
North American Championships - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 2nd

1993

USA Championships - NPC, MiddleWeight, 6th

1994

Musclemania, HeavyWeight, 2nd
North American Championships - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 2nd

1996

Nationals - NPC, MiddleWeight, 4th
USA Championships - NPC, HeavyWeight, 14th

1997

Nationals - NPC, HeavyWeight, 6th
USA Championships - NPC, MiddleWeight, 4th

1998

Nationals - NPC, MiddleWeight, 3rd

1999

Nationals - NPC, MiddleWeight, 2nd

2000

Nationals - NPC, HeavyWeight, 6th

2001

USA Championships - NPC, MiddleWeight, 4th

2003

Nationals - NPC, HeavyWeight, 11th
USA Championships - NPC, MiddleWeight, 6th

2004

Excalibur - Los Angeles - NPC, HeavyWeight, 2nd
North American Championships - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 4th
San Francisco Championships - NPC, Overall Winner 
San Francisco Championships - NPC, HeavyWeight, 1st
Team Universe Championships - NPC, HeavyWeight, 4th

2005

Masters Nationals - NPC, Light-HeavyWeight, 2nd

2006

Masters Nationals - NPC, Light-HeavyWeight, 2nd
North American Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 2nd
USA Nationals - NABBA, Bodybuilding Winner 

2007

Masters Nationals - NPC, Light-HeavyWeight, 3rd
North American Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 2nd

2008

Masters Nationals - NPC, Light-HeavyWeight, 3rd
North American Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 2nd

2009

Masters Nationals - NPC, HeavyWeight, 1st
Masters Nationals - NPC, Masters 45+ HeavyWeight, 1st
North American Championships - IFBB, Masters HeavyWeight, 7th
North American Championships - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 6th
USA Championships - NPC, HeavyWeight, 2nd

2010

Masters Nationals - NPC, Masters 45+ HeavyWeight, 4th
Masters Nationals - NPC, HeavyWeight, 3rd
North American Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 1st
North American Championships - IFBB, Masters 35+ Light-HeavyWeight, 1st

2011

Masters Nationals - NPC, Light-HeavyWeight, 3rd
Masters Nationals - NPC, Masters 45+ Light-Heavyweight, 4th
Nationals - NPC, Light-HeavyWeight, 10th
North American Championships - IFBB, Masters HeavyWeight, 5th
North American Championships - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 8th
Southern States - NPC, Light-HeavyWeight, 1st
Southern States - NPC, Masters 50+ HeavyWeight Overall Winner 
Southern States - NPC, Masters 50+ HeavyWeight, 1st

2012 

*Team Universe - NPC, Masters 45+ HeavyWeight, 1st*


----------



## jadean (Jul 8, 2012)

Hr arms are amazing. Good for her.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2012)

^^^^ Agreed. She has some of the best biceps in bodybuilding, imo. 
_
Thazza peak!_


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 10, 2012)

She looks amazing


----------

